# [Frage] Was Lohnt sich eher zu kaufen Stereo oder ein 5.1 Anlage?



## _maxime_ (25. Juli 2010)

Wie die Überschrift schon sag möchte ich mir eine Soundanlage zulegen.
Ich möchte auf dieser Musik hören da sie in mein Zimmer kommt aber auch spielen und nun stell ich mir die Frage was besser ist das ja 5.1 eher was fürs spielen ist und stereo eher für Musik würde mich freuen wenn ihr mir helfen könntet und auch Ehrfahrungen mit mir teilen könntet vielleicht weiß ja einer auch ein gute Empfehlung.
Bei 5.1 dachte ich an das  
und bei Stereo an das hier.
IM preislichen sollte das um diesen Bereich hier liegen.
Vielleicht kann mir ja einre noch den UNterscheide zwischen der E300 digital und der E300 sagen und welche sich lohnt und was ich zusätzlich noch zu dem Stereolautsprechern brauche wenn ich sie an den Pc anschließen will.


----------



## Marsbreaker (25. Juli 2010)

na falls du gerne filme mit 5.1 sound hörst würde ich dir das conzept e 300 empfelhlen satter klang und der bass ist auch schön tief 
(hab ich selber)

wenn du aber fast nur musik hörst würde ich das 2.1er nehmen da musik sowiso nur stereo ist

aber dennoch klingt der sound auf den conzept sehr gut


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (25. Juli 2010)

> aber dennoch klingt der sound auf den conzept sehr gut


Naja, ich hab auch das E300, würde den Klang aber bei Musik nicht als "sehr gut" bezeichnen.

Meiner Meinung nach macht es da mehr Sinn, sich einen AV-Receiver zu kaufen und erstmal zwei Stand-Lautsprecher (bloß nicht die Teufel Ultima, die sind für ihre Leistung viel zu teuer!).
Das kann man dann mit der Zeit immernoch auf ein 5.1-System ausbauen wenn man wieder mehr Geld hat.


----------



## _maxime_ (25. Juli 2010)

ok also Filme gucken tu ich eigentlich immer am fernseher ansonsten noch am ipod^^
Also dann werde ich auch eher richting 5.1 tendieren und was ist mit der e300 digital und lohnt sich dann sogar die e400?


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (25. Juli 2010)

Muss mich korrigieren, hab mich in meinem vorherigen Post verschrieben. Also das E300 hat bei Musik eher einen dürftigen Klang, ziemlich schwach im Mitteltonbereich.


----------



## > Devil-X < (25. Juli 2010)

Klarer Fall: Stereo, allerdings würde Ich eher zu Magnats Supreme Serie raten z.B. die 2000 er. Meilenweit besser als dieser Teufel Schrott aus Plastik. Der Rest des Geldes geht in den Verstärker.


----------



## _maxime_ (25. Juli 2010)

ok schon mal ein guter vorschlag ein bisscehn zumn überlegen hab ich ja noch da ich mir die anlage frühestens nach den Ferein zulegen will

EDIT:
da fällt mir grad ein brauch ich bei Stereo noch ne Soundkarte und reicht n onboard realtek chip auf nem recht guten P5Q asus board?


----------



## > Devil-X < (25. Juli 2010)

_maxime_ schrieb:


> da fällt mir grad ein brauch ich bei Stereo noch ne Soundkarte und reicht n onboard realtek chip auf nem recht guten P5Q asus board?



Kommt auf den Verstärker an: Hast du einen mit Toslink (digital) ist eine Soka sinnlos und du kannst den Onboard Sound nutzen. Bei nur analogen Eingängen  (cinch) ist eine Soka wie die Asus Xonar DX sinnvoll.


----------



## _maxime_ (25. Juli 2010)

hmm ich hab analoge also lauter klinken die sollten aber für ne 5.1 reichen aber ich tendiere doch eher zur Stereo also sollte ich mir auch gedanken um die soka machen.
Was hälts du von canton wiel ich hab den Test gelesen von Pokerclock und möchte was ist besser magnat oder canton oder doch klipsch oder teufel in der klasse bis zu 500€ gesamt?????


----------



## > Devil-X < (26. Juli 2010)

Kansst du bitte mal Deutsch mit Satzzeichen verwenden? Ich versteh nämlich gar nichts...


----------



## _maxime_ (26. Juli 2010)

oh tut mir leid.Also ich habe mich für eine Stereoanlage entscheiden jedoch weiß ich halt noch nicht was ich brauch und von welcher Firma.Ich wollte von dir wissen was du aus Erfahrung von Canton,Klipsch und magnat hälts und wie du sie einordnen willst.Desweitern wollte ich wissen ob man einen Verstärker dann braucht und von welcher Firma du welche empfehlen kannst, z.B. Harmann oder Jbl oder andere.Oh man wie mir auffällt fehlen da sogar ganze Wörter^^


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (26. Juli 2010)

Muss Devil zustimmen. Maxime, man kann deine Sätze echt nicht zuordenen. Also bitte mit Punkt und Komma. 

edit: hat sich erledigt..^^

Wie groß ist denn dein Raum? Vl reichen auch 2 Kompaktlautsprecher wie die Magnat Quantum 603.


----------



## > Devil-X < (26. Juli 2010)

Dazu brauchen wir aber noch einige Infos...

- Was soll abgespielt werden? Musik und Filme gleichermaßen? Wie hörst du Musik? Eher nebenbei oder als Feingeist?
- Wie groß ist dein Raum?
- Wie hoch ist das Budget für einen Verstärker + Boxen?


----------



## _maxime_ (26. Juli 2010)

Also ok ich hab nen raum so ca. 7*5 meter groß ist unterm Dach.
Musik höre ich so fast alles bis auf hardcore metal oder sowas^^,eher viel House Electro und auch techno,manchmal auch Rock so Limp Bizkit.
Zu der Sache mit dem Geld also ich finde den Preis der magnat surpreme 2000-so 170€ pro Lautsprecher in Ordnung.Also schonmal 340€ für Lautsprecher weg bleibe noch so ca 200- 250 € maximal übrig für Verstaärker und notfalls auch Soka.Wenn mehr Geld übrig bleibt,lohnt es sich dann in einen Subwoofer oder der gleichn zu investieren?


----------



## Toffele (26. Juli 2010)

Wow, das ist ein großer Raum, da solltest du auf jeden Fall in Richtung Standlautsprecher gehen, es sei denn du hast da irgendwo eine Art "Höhrnische".


----------



## _maxime_ (26. Juli 2010)

hmm naja wollte ich eigentlich einrichten aber da mein Raum eine Schräge hat ist dies ziemlich ungünstigt.Was meinst du mit Standlautsprechern? etwa sowas
Um nochmal auf die Frage des Preises zurückzukommen gibt es auch noch eine andere Auswahl an Lautsprechern die sehr gut in der Klasse um die 200€ sind?


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (26. Juli 2010)

Also Standlautsprecher wirst du bei 200€/Stück kaum was besseres als die Magnat Monitor Supreme 2000 finden. Kompaktlautsprecher machen bei einem so großen Raum keinen Sinn, 35qm möchten erstmal adäquat beschallt werden. Mit kompakten Lautsprechern kommst du da nicht weit.
Canton und Klipsch wird wohl außerhalb deiner finanziellenMöglichkeiten liegen, die sind doch nen Ticken teurer.
Was den Verstärker angeht...willst du einen AV-Receiver oder einen normalen Stereo-Verstärker?


----------



## _maxime_ (27. Juli 2010)

Wo liegt da der Unterschied und was würdet ihr mir empfehlen.Was für Lautsprecher habt ihr denn und in welcher Preisklasse.


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (27. Juli 2010)

Bei 35m² kannst du dir ja auch ne Wand ziehen und den Raum unterteilen. Da biste aber mit Vorbereitung schon nen Tag beschäftigt. Lohnt sich aber und sieht meist gut aus. Die Wand müsste auch nicht bis zur Decke gehen. 1.60-1.80m sollte als Höhe schon reichen, um den Schall zurück zu werfen.


----------



## lutzschmutz (27. Juli 2010)

Wie der Name schon sagt, sind AV-Reciever sowohl mit Audio, sowie Video Funktionen ausgestattet. Normale Stereoverstärker besitzen meist nur Stereo Cinch Eingänge bzw. in seltenen Fällen auch Digitaleingänge. Meiner Meinung nach macht ein AV-Receiver nur Sinn, wenn ein Heimkinoeinsatz geplant ist, da diese meist eine 5(.1) Kanal Endstufe haben und wie bereits erwähnt Videofunktionen zum Beispiel mit HDMI Eingängen bereitstellen. Da du aber, wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe, nur Stereolautsprecher zum Musikhören betreiben möchtest empfehle ich einen einfachen Stereoverstärker, da diese zudem noch höherwertige Komponenten für den Stereomusikgenuss bereitstellen. Guck dir doch einfach mal die Stereovollverstärker von Denon an.


----------



## _maxime_ (27. Juli 2010)

Ok vielen Dank naja ich glaube ein AV Reciever ist dann nicht nötig da ich ja Filme über meinen Bildschirm schaune und dann nur den Ton brauche oder?

Edit: was ist den eine gute Audiozeitschrift die ihr mir empfehlen könnt um mir mal anzuschauen was es so gibt


----------



## lutzschmutz (27. Juli 2010)

Was für Geräte möchtest du denn an dem Verstärker anschließen?
Ein AV-Verstärker (Mehrkanal 5.1, 7.1,...) würde sich nur lohnen, wenn du vor hast dein System später zu einem Heimkino- (Mehrkanal-)System auszubauen.

In einem Heimkinosystem dient ein AV-Receiver als Schaltzentrale, in der alle Strippen zusammenlaufen. Videosignale gibt er an einen angeschlossenen Beamer oder TV weiter und Audiosignale werden von dem Gerät verarbeitet und an die Lautsprecher ausgegeben. Digitale Mehrkanalaudiospuren wie DTS oder Dolby Digital werden in einem internen Decoder verarbeitet.


----------



## _maxime_ (27. Juli 2010)

Nein ich schaue Filme direkt vom Pc zum Monitor und das soll acuh so bleiben,aber eventuell möchte ich auch in Zukunft Lautsprecher und Subwoofer vll noch dazukaufen.So viel kann ich sagen kein Beamer, kein TV, und ich möchte eigentlich nur Musik hören.Diese ANlgae soll jedoch an den Pc angeschlossen sein, was brauche ich dann noch?


----------



## > Devil-X < (27. Juli 2010)

Am Besten wären wirklich StandLS, wie die Magnat Supreme 2000. Dazu sollte aber ein starker Verstärker den zweien Beinde machen... Oder du nimmst vom Wirkungsgrad her sehr starke LS wie die Klipsch RB 81 und kombinierst jene mit schwächeren, aber billigeren Amps. 

Dafür ist aber die Klipsch sehr teuer, mit 500 € / das Paar wärst du dabei, aber der Klang sollte im Vergleich enorm sein.  

Ein Stereoverstärker reicht erstmal vollkommen zu, da du den Stereoamp behalten und dir später einen guten AVR zur Seite stellen kannst.


----------



## _maxime_ (27. Juli 2010)

Was meinst du mit Amps da bin ich überfordert


----------



## > Devil-X < (27. Juli 2010)

Amps = Amplifier (engl.) = Verstärker


----------



## lutzschmutz (27. Juli 2010)

Wenn du das System später eventuell noch erweitern möchtest, wäre es klüger gleich einen AV-Receiver zu nehmen, denn wenn du jetzt nur einen Stereo Verstärker nimmst, musst du später einen Mehrkanal Receiver kaufen und hast dann 2 Verstärker rumstehn. Ein AV-Verstärker hat auch genügend Leistung... außerdem ist so ein Gerät kaum teurer (wenn überhaupt).
Außerdem brauchst du nicht extra eine teure Soundkarte kaufen, sondern kannst den Spdif-Anschluss deines Mainboards nehmen!


----------



## > Devil-X < (27. Juli 2010)

Man kann auch einfach den Stereoamp wieder verschachern. Sind ja mittlerweile wieder gefragt...

Aber AV´r sind wirklich nicht mehr teuer, nen Denon 1709 sollte so für 200 € weggehen und reicht locker aus.


----------



## thysol (27. Juli 2010)

Der Yamaha RX-V365 ist auch noch ein Blick wert. Er ist zwar nicht der Beste aber dein Budget ist ja begrenzt und du hast spaeter die Option auf 5.1 umzusteigen. Er kostet auch nur 180 euro.

Yamaha RX-V365T 5.1 A/V-Receiver titan bei Preisvergleich : Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online powered by Geizhals


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (27. Juli 2010)

Auch mal bei den großen Elektrogeschäften schauen wie MM, Saturn, Promarkt usw... Die haben oft lokalbedingte Sonderangebote oder Ausstellungstücke einzeln stark reduziert. Das bekommste schon nen Receiver der 11-14kg Klasse teilweise für unter 300€ neu.


----------



## > Devil-X < (27. Juli 2010)

Gewicht sagt aber heute nix mehr über die Klangqualität aus.


----------



## _maxime_ (28. Juli 2010)

Was für Lautsprecher von klipsch meinst du?


----------



## querinkin (28. Juli 2010)

> Devil-X < schrieb:


> Am Besten wären wirklich StandLS, wie die Magnat Supreme 2000. Dazu sollte aber ein starker Verstärker den zweien Beinde machen... Oder du nimmst vom Wirkungsgrad her sehr starke LS wie die *Klipsch RB 81* und kombinierst jene mit schwächeren, aber billigeren Amps.
> 
> Dafür ist aber die Klipsch sehr teuer, mit 500 € / das Paar wärst du dabei, aber der Klang sollte im Vergleich enorm sein.
> 
> Ein Stereoverstärker reicht erstmal vollkommen zu, da du den Stereoamp behalten und dir später einen guten AVR zur Seite stellen kannst.



Hat er doch geschrieben...


----------



## > Devil-X < (28. Juli 2010)

querinkin schrieb:


> Hat er doch geschrieben...



Das hast du aber seeehr unleserlich markiert.


----------



## _maxime_ (28. Juli 2010)

Habs jetzt erst gemerkt tschuldigung, aber ich hab die nicht gefunden auf der Herstellerseite, ist das ein Auslaufmodell?


----------



## > Devil-X < (28. Juli 2010)

Wo hast denn du gesucht? -> RB-81 Bookshelf Speaker - Overview

Rb 81 steht für *R*eference *B*ookshelf *8* Inch *1* Tieftöner...


----------



## thysol (28. Juli 2010)

Er kann aber auch erstmal mehr in einen 5.1 Receiver investieren und dazu dann billige Magnat Quantum 603 fuer 177 euro dass Paar. Die kann er spaeter dann als Rears weiterverwenden.


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (28. Juli 2010)

> Gewicht sagt aber heute nix mehr über die Klangqualität aus.


Mag sein, ich habe jedoch schon öfters gelesen, dass es sich empfiehlt einen stärkeren Receiver zu wählen (und die haben ja meist höherwertige schwere Netzteile integriert), um eine bessere Dynamikleistung zu gewährleisten. 

Korrigiert mich bitte, wenn das teilweise oder völlig falsch ist.


----------



## > Devil-X < (28. Juli 2010)

KaiHD7960xx schrieb:


> Mag sein, ich habe jedoch schon öfters gelesen, dass es sich empfiehlt einen stärkeren Receiver zu wählen (und die haben ja meist höherwertige schwere Netzteile integriert), um eine bessere Dynamikleistung zu gewährleisten.
> 
> Korrigiert mich bitte, wenn das teilweise oder völlig falsch ist.



Ich korrigier dich gerne. 

Das ist eher eine Marketingaussage als wirklich ernshaft. Nehmen wir mal an, Man hat zwei Verstärker zur Auswahl zum selben Preis. Fabrikat A hat ine klasse Ausstattung, "klingt" gut und ist optisch n Leckerbissen. Fabrikat B hat keine so gute Austattung, und sieht optisch auch net so toll aus, wiegt dafür statt 10 Kg aber 12 Kg. 

Weißt du worauf Ich hinaus will?? Nur Gewicht alleine repräsentiert nie Klang, Ausstattung oder Leistung. Und nur weil B mehr wiegt nehm Ich den doch nicht...


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (28. Juli 2010)

Das verstehe ich schon, aber ich meine doch, dass ein 7kg Receiver kaum die Leistung eines 14kg Receivers haben kann? Jetzt sag mir bitte nicht, dass das doch geht. ^^


----------



## _maxime_ (28. Juli 2010)

Also Lautsprecher stehen dann mal so ungefähr fest, entweder die supreme 2000 oder die Klipsch RB81 notfalls kann das budget erweitert werden 
Nur zur Frage des Recievers welcher ist da so relativ gut und nicht zu teuer?


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (28. Juli 2010)

nicht zu teuer? also von welcher Preisspanne reden wir genau?

muss es neu sein? oder auch gebraucht?


----------



## > Devil-X < (28. Juli 2010)

KaiHD7960xx schrieb:


> Das verstehe ich schon, aber ich meine doch, dass ein 7kg Receiver kaum die Leistung eines 14kg Receivers haben kann? Jetzt sag mir bitte nicht, dass das doch geht. ^^



Wieso nicht? Es gibt genug Trafos, welche verdammt schwer sind, aber leistungsmäßig bei der kleinsten Belastung zusammen brechen. Gewicht ist nicht Qualität. 

@maxime: Die KLipsch und alle anderen LS unbedingt vorher mal anhören!


----------



## _maxime_ (28. Juli 2010)

ok wird gemacht das dauert halt dann ein weilchen


----------



## Gast12348 (28. Juli 2010)

> Devil-X < schrieb:


> Wieso nicht? Es gibt genug Trafos, welche verdammt schwer sind, aber leistungsmäßig bei der kleinsten Belastung zusammen brechen. Gewicht ist nicht Qualität.
> 
> @maxime: Die KLipsch und alle anderen LS unbedingt vorher mal anhören!



So schauts aus, gibt ja auch verschiedene Trafo arten  Nen Ringkerntrafo brauch z.b nich so riesig und schwer zu sein wie nen Luftspalt Trafo und kann trotzdem mehr leistung bieten.


----------



## Toffele (28. Juli 2010)

_maxime_ schrieb:


> Also Lautsprecher stehen dann mal so ungefähr fest, entweder die supreme 2000 oder die Klipsch RB81 notfalls kann das budget erweitert werden
> Nur zur Frage des Recievers welcher ist da so relativ gut und nicht zu teuer?




Also wenn du dir die RB81 leisten kannst, dann würde ich eher zu etwas wie den Quantum 605/607 oder Canton GLE 490 greifen, wären für deinen großen Raum trotz allen Wirkungsgrads wohl die bessere Wahl.


----------



## _maxime_ (28. Juli 2010)

WArum nicht kann man auch mal schauen ob die ausgestellt sind irgendwo


----------



## > Devil-X < (29. Juli 2010)

Toffele schrieb:


> Also wenn du dir die RB81 leisten kannst, dann würde ich eher zu etwas wie den Quantum 605/607 oder Canton GLE 490 greifen, wären für deinen großen Raum trotz allen Wirkungsgrads wohl die bessere Wahl.



Und mit welcher Begründung?  Eben der Wirkungsgrad und die Horn Bauweise empfehlen sich als kleiner Burner für auch größere Räume.


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (29. Juli 2010)

> Devil-X < schrieb:


> Wieso nicht? Es gibt genug Trafos, welche verdammt schwer sind, aber leistungsmäßig bei der kleinsten Belastung zusammen brechen. Gewicht ist nicht Qualität.



Gilt das denn auch, wenn für Trafos der Marken Denon, Yamaha, Onkyo & Co?

 -> Falls Nein, könnte meine Behauptung, dass Leistung bei Markeherstellern (von was anderem reden wir ja nicht) vom Gewicht ableitbar ist, doch zu treffen?  Oder dann auch nicht?  ^^

edit:
Okay dfence schrieb ja auch, dass es verschiedene Arten von Traffos gibt. Verwenden die fast alle andere Trafos? Oder gibt es da nen bevorzugten Standard und/oder einige Ausnahmen?


----------



## > Devil-X < (29. Juli 2010)

KaiHD7960xx schrieb:


> Gilt das denn auch, wenn für Trafos der Marken Denon, Yamaha, Onkyo & Co?
> 
> -> Falls Nein, könnte meine Behauptung, dass Leistung bei Markeherstellern (von was anderem reden wir ja nicht) vom Gewicht ableitbar ist, doch zu treffen?  Oder dann auch nicht?



Markenhersteller achten schon drauf, das Trafos leistungsmäßig eher über- als unterdimensioniert sind. Außerdem gibts ja noch die nachfolgende Schaltung, welche Schwankungen des Trafos ausgleichen (kann).

Je hochwertiger ein Gerät in einer Produktreihe, desto schwerer ist es meist. Aber das kommt nicht alleine vom Trafo, sondern auch z.B. vom Gehäuse, Transistorenkühlung etc. Also taugt Gewciht nicht mehr als Leistungsindikator bzw. nur bedingt.


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (30. Juli 2010)

Danke für die Erleuterung.


----------



## > Devil-X < (30. Juli 2010)

KaiHD7960xx schrieb:


> Danke für die Erleuterung.



Kein Ding, kann dir ja nur weiterhelfen


----------



## BinBash (8. August 2010)

Tag



> Devil-X < schrieb:


> Markenhersteller achten schon drauf, das Trafos leistungsmäßig eher über- als unterdimensioniert sind.



Das würde ich nun nie und nimmer Unterschreiben.

Beispiel 1: Denon AVR-4810, Listenpreis 3'000 €
9 Endstuffen mit jeweils 180W, Leistungsaufnahme 910W

Beispiel 2: Pioneer SC-LX90, Listenpreis 11'000 CHF (ca. 7'000 €, auf der deutschen Seite steht kein UVP)
Endstuffenleistung: 7x200W oder 10x140W, max. Stromaufnahme 550W

Wenn es tatsächlich möglich wäre, aus 550W reelle 1400W zu zaubern, wären sämtliche Energieprobleme der Menschheit für die nächsten paar 1000 Jahre gelöst. Bei günstigeren Modellen sind die Verhältnisse oft noch schlechter. Einfach mal die Datenblätter genau anschauen.

Gruss


----------



## > Devil-X < (8. August 2010)

Kannst du mir mal bitte erläutern, was Trafos mit der Leistungsaufnahme und der reellen Leistungsabgabe an den Kanälen zu tun haben??

Es geht darum, das bei Volllast der Trafo noch genug Strom liefern kann, bevor die Schutzschaltung auslöst, und nicht das beim Trafo die Isolierung zw. Dem Kupfer abbrennt...

Du vertauschst hier ein paar Sachen...


----------



## Gast12348 (8. August 2010)

Auserdem gibts hier noch was zu beachten ! Manche hersteller geben die Max Leistungsaufnahme an, manche Hersteller die durchschnittliche Leistungsaufnahme bei Zimmerlautstärke, hier gibts keine Norm wie die Leistungsaufnahme gemessen werden muss, und so kocht jeder hersteller sein eigenes süppchen.


----------



## > Devil-X < (8. August 2010)

dfence schrieb:


> Auserdem gibts hier noch was zu beachten ! Manche hersteller geben die Max Leistungsaufnahme an, manche Hersteller die durchschnittliche Leistungsaufnahme bei Zimmerlautstärke, hier gibts keine Norm wie die Leistungsaufnahme gemessen werden muss, und so kocht jeder hersteller sein eigenes süppchen.



...und das kommt noch hinzu


----------



## Gast12348 (8. August 2010)

Und eines hab ich noch vergessen, bei AVR´s wird die Leistung pro Kanal eh meistens so gemessen das nur ein Kanal voll ausgesteuert wird, dann leistet z.b ein Kanal auch seine 200Watt, wenn aber dann alle 10 z.b voll ausgesteuert werden kommen plötzlich nur 50Watt pro Kanal raus, auch hier gibts noch keine wirkliche Norm wie gemessen wird. Und so geben die meisten Hersteller die Max Watt an die ein Kanal abgeben kann, aber nicht die Watt angaben von allen Kanälen gleichzeitig.


----------



## > Devil-X < (8. August 2010)

Jap, die messen ein Kanal, dann mal 5 und fertig. Sehr logisch sowas...


----------



## BinBash (9. August 2010)

Tag



> Devil-X < schrieb:


> Kannst du mir mal bitte erläutern, was Trafos mit der Leistungsaufnahme und der reellen Leistungsabgabe an den Kanälen zu tun haben??
> 
> Es geht darum, das bei Volllast der Trafo noch genug Strom liefern kann, bevor die Schutzschaltung auslöst, und nicht das beim Trafo die Isolierung zw. Dem Kupfer abbrennt...



Wenn du erklähren kannst, wie ein Gerät das maximal 550 Watt (Pioneer schreibt ausdrückliche maximale Leistungsaufnahme) fast das dreifach davon wieder abgeben soll, krigst von jeder Uni auf dem Planeten ein Ehrendoktor in Physik. Das ist nämlich unmöglich.



			
				dfence schrieb:
			
		

> Und eines hab ich noch vergessen, bei AVR´s wird die Leistung pro Kanal  eh meistens so gemessen das nur ein Kanal voll ausgesteuert wird, dann  leistet z.b ein Kanal auch seine 200Watt, wenn aber dann alle 10 z.b  voll ausgesteuert werden kommen plötzlich nur 50Watt pro Kanal raus, [...]



Genau, im Falle das alle Kanäle voll ausgesteuert werden, macht nämlich das Netzteil schlapp. Wenn das Netzteil nicht genug Strom liefert, können die Endstuffen halt auch nicht ihr Potential ausschöpfen. Leuchtet doch ein oder nicht?

Gruss


----------



## > Devil-X < (9. August 2010)

@Binbash: Anstatt hier gescheite Posts zu liefern, kekst du hier jeden dumm zu. Zumal du mit jedem deiner Post irgendein Thema herbeizauberst, um das es gar nicht ging.

Ich hab mich nie auf den Pioneer Elektroschrott bezogen, sondern mein Post war:



Spoiler



Kannst du mir mal bitte erläutern, was Trafos mit der Leistungsaufnahme und der reellen Leistungsabgabe an den Kanälen zu tun haben??

Es geht darum, das bei Volllast der Trafo noch genug Strom liefern kann, bevor die Schutzschaltung auslöst, und nicht das beim Trafo die Isolierung zw. Dem Kupfer abbrennt...



Merkst du was? Lesen... denn es geht um *Trafos*, nicht um eine Leistungsaufnahme auf die du hier rumreitest, die Ich in keinem Zusammenhang mit Trafos gestellt habe...

Lesen bildet. Und meine Frage hast du Physiker auch nicht beantwortet.


----------



## BinBash (9. August 2010)

Tag

Was die Aufgabe eines Trafo in einem Netzteil ist weisst du aber ja? Er wandelt eine Spannung in eine andere. Wenn man dabei mal die Verluste im Trafo selbst weglässt, kommt auf der Sekundärseite genau soviel Leistung raus, wie auf der Primärseite rein geht.
Wenn also maximal 500W rein gehen, kann kein Trafo 1000W (oder noch mehr) draus zaubern. Darum können mehrere Endstuffen, deren gesammte Leistung über dem liegt, was am Netzteil/Trafo primätseitig rein geht, eben auch nicht mehr ihre volle Leistung ausschöpfen.

Ich hoffe der Zusammenhang ist jetzt klar.

Gruss


----------



## > Devil-X < (9. August 2010)

BinBash schrieb:


> Tag
> 
> Was die Aufgabe eines Trafo in einem Netzteil ist weisst du aber ja? Er wandelt eine Spannung in eine andere. Wenn man dabei mal die Verluste im Trafo selbst weglässt, kommt auf der Sekundärseite genau soviel Leistung raus, wie auf der Primärseite rein geht.
> Wenn also maximal 500W rein gehen, kann kein Trafo 1000W (oder noch mehr) draus zaubern. Darum können mehrere Endstuffen, deren gesammte Leistung über dem liegt, was am Netzteil/Trafo primätseitig rein geht, eben auch nicht mehr ihre volle Leistung ausschöpfen.
> ...





Nur mal so: Ich bin Elektroniker für Betriebstechnik. 3. Lehrjahr. Trafos waren in LJ 2 dran...

Wo hab ich behauptet, das ein Trafo Spannung ohne Verluste bzw. sogra mit Gewinn wandelt? Wo??

Nun zum zweiten Mal: Les Beiträge in einem Forum mal ordentlich und denk zur Abwechlsung mal drüber nach!


----------



## _maxime_ (15. September 2010)

So nach langer Zeit wollte ich mir eigentlich die Magnat kaufen jedoch bin ich durch familäre Probleme nicht dazu gekommen nun stelle ich mir erneut die Frage welche werden es denn mein neuer Favorit heißt, dank Devil - X Thema " Lautsprecher für jedes Budget " , Canton GLE 470. Mein 
Frage lautet nun Magnat Supreme 2000 oder Canton GLE 470 und was für einen passenden Verstärker dazu.Das System wird dann Stereo also noch vll einen Subwoofer dazu aber welchen weiß ich noch nicht.


----------



## The_Freak (15. September 2010)

Wie hoch ist denn dein Budget, was für musik hörst du hauptsächlich (magnat hat ein komplett anderen sound wie die canton!!!) und wie groß ist der Raum, also wie laut willst du hören (wollen)?

edit:
sehe grade, budget bis 500€? 
Dann nimm die Canton, aber nicht die 470'er, warte noch ein/zwei/drei Wochen bis die neuen 470.2'er und 490.2'er die Preise der alten Serien drücken und
halte dann Ausschau nach der GLE 490'er. Das wäre meine Sache, aber höre bitte probe!  Erfahrungsgemäß ist die Magnat eher eine Box um Spaß zu haben,
starker Bass und ein warmer Sound, kann aber, je nach genre der Musik auch mächtig auf die Nerven gehen dass sounding, zumal die Magnat den 
Hochton nicht unbedingt gut auflöst, nach meinem probehören heißt das, dass Details auf der Strecke bleiben und die Stimmen unverständlicher sind.
Die Punkte kann grade die Canton verdammt gut, ein sehr neutraler und "kalter" Lautsprecher ist die GLE 470'er, die einen präzisen aber zurückhaltenden Bass hat und 
den Hochton meiner Meinung nach schon sehr gut auflöst für den Preisbereich. Bietet dafür auch eine gute Bühne, aber auch Nachteile:
Party-Pegel dürften mit der 470'er nicht wirklich zu realisieren sein, der Bass steigt sehr früh aus und auch für das Genre Partymusik ist die Canton eher nicht geeignet.
Canton würde ich eher für mittlere Lautstärke empfehlen und dann Genres wo man auch mal genau hinhört...
Denk dran, ich bin Canton besitzer, schon alleine deswegen dürfte diese Empfehlung nicht subjektiv sein, am besten du hörst für dich einmal unvoreingenommen Probe.
So hab ich das auch gemacht, und mich für Canton entschieden.


----------



## _maxime_ (15. September 2010)

Also ich brauch klaren klang und guten bass 
ein hörbeispiel welches gut klingen sollte ist das
Vielen Dank für deine Hilfe ich hab aber trotzdem keinen vorteil für eine der beiden gefunden...
Magnat supreme 2000:
- guter bass
Canton GLE 470
- klarer klang

ich höre zum großen teil halt tagsüber auf normaler lautstärke, jedoch drehe ich auch gerne mal voll auf und auch dort möchte ich klaren klang haben, also ist die entscheidung nicht gefallen.
Vielleicht könntest du eine bewertung der canton zu dem obrigen lied schreiben dies hat sowohl klare höhen also auch tiefe bässe.
Für einen Verstärker habe ich mich entschieden entweder der oder der.
Letzterer ist mein favorit.Wenn jmd über die beschied weiß infos sind gefragt 

EDIT: stimmt der preis von 199€ pro stück bei den Canton?


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (15. September 2010)

Wenn Magnat, dann rate ich dir eher zur Quantum 605, die ist der Supreme 2000 haushoch überlegen und hat vor allem nicht die Schwächen im Hoch- und Mittelton, die The_Freak bei den Supreme 2000 angesprochen hat. Die Quantum 605 solltest du zur Zeit auch so für ca. 200€/Stück bekommen, da die noch im Ausverkauf sind, die haben ehemals ca. das doppelte gekostet. Aber Probehören wäre wirklich zu empfehlen. Gerade Magnat und Canton findet man fast überall. Nimm dir eine CD die du oft hörst mit und hör sie dir dann auf den Lautsprechern an. Nur so findest du auf jeden Fall den richtigen Lautsprecher für dich.


----------



## The_Freak (15. September 2010)

Also erstens empfehle ich dir bei Stereo zu bleiben und dann einen subwoofer zu kaufen, wenn der Musikgeschmack bei House liegt. Subwoofer kannst du auch an stereo reciever anschließen, der günstigste der einen Pre Out Anschluss hat, dürfte der Onkyo A9377 sein, welcher ca. 250€ neu kostet. Qualitativ dürfte der über jeden 5.1/7.1 reciever in der gleichen Preisklasse liegen. House Musik an sich klingt ganz gut über meine Cantons, aber ich habe nur Kompakte und der Bass ist nicht stärkste, ein flaues Magengefühl bekommste da nur bei Pegeln jenseits von gut und böse und die sind nicht gesund für die Lautsprecher. Wie es bei den 470'er genau aussieht weiß ich nicht, aber wenn dann würd ich die 490'er nehmen, schau dir die mal an. Die kostet derzeit ca. 500€ das Paar und ist echt gut, mit der geht's auch lauter die hat Reserven. Aber halt die Canton Abstimmung, typisch neutral und im Vergleich mit anderen Herstellern Bassschwach (schwach, nicht schlecht! der bass ist qualitativ richtig gut). Eventuell sollte man aber anstatt Canton für dich eher die Magnat Quantum's in den Raum werfen. Z.B. eine Magnat Quantum 607'er. 
Schau dir mal AFI's review der Kompaktbox aus der gleichen Reihe an. Ich habe sie schon selber gehört und die sind auch richtig gut, aber vor allem besser geeignet für House als die Canton's.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (15. September 2010)

Die Q607 würde ich nur eingeschränkt empfehlen, die hat einen etwas übertriebenen Bass...dass kann bei House evtl. ganz gut sein. Neutraler ist aber die 605er...nicht das die wenig Bass hätte, er fügt sich eben nur besser ins gesamte Klangbild ein.


----------



## Pokerclock (15. September 2010)

Als GLE 490 Eigentümer schreibe ich auch mal ein Paar Zeilen.

Die GLE 4*7*0 ist ihr Geld nicht wert. Sie hat zwar den typischen Canton Charakter, aber in der Preisklasse gibt es wesentlich bessere LS. Sie ist (wirklich) bassschwach und man merkt, dass bei ihr etwas zu sehr gespart wurde.

Die GLE 490 dagegen ist vollkommen anders. Wenn dann solltest du zu dieser greifen. Durch die Einführung der GLE 490.2 wird der Preis wohl bald auf unter 500 € fallen. Einige Materialien (Mitteltöner) stammen aus den höherpreisigen Serien. 

Für den Preis (500 €) kenne ich persönlich keinen besseren Lautsprecher für elektronische Musik, zumindest keinen der nach meinem Empfinden da ran kommt (ist halt am Ende alles subjektiv und sollte durch Probe hören bestätigt werden). Die Bassschwäche sei auch mal dahin gestellt und kommt auf den Raum und die Platzierung an. Ich würde einen trockenen Raum (viel Teppich, Möbel) + eine wandnahe (50cm) Aufstellung mit etwas Distanz zur Hörposition empfehlen (ab 2 Meter). Wenn dann hapert es bei der Canton (auf Grund der hellen Abstimmung) mehr bei (Heavy-)Metal und alten Rock-Scheiben. Es ist aber richtig, dass wenn eine Magnat die Alternative sein sollte. Andere Alternativen werden zu teuer sein (wenn es einzig um elektronische Musik geht > Klipsch, Quadral Platinum Serie).

Wenn du aus der Nähe des Rhein-Main-Gebietes kommst, kannst du ja mal bei mir Probe hören.


----------



## _maxime_ (15. September 2010)

The_Freak schrieb:


> Also erstens empfehle ich dir bei Stereo zu bleiben und dann einen subwoofer zu kaufen, wenn der Musikgeschmack bei House liegt.



Ja das habe ich schon geschrieben gehabt^^
1. Reicht der erste verlinkte Reciever auch für einen Subwoofer?
2. Kann ich einfach so meinen ipod nehmen und damit in MediaMarkt rennen?
3. Manchmal sprecht ihr von € pro stück und manchmal € das paar jedoch      
finde ich im internet immer nur angaben pro stück ... sind da aber 2 oder      nur 1 drinnen?
3. Lohnt sich 70 € für die magnat quantum 607 anstatt 605?

schönen abend noch 

Edit: @ pokerglock also meinst du wenn ich viel electro höre dann sind die klipsch ein gute wahl?
           ich komm aus münchen^^


----------



## _maxime_ (15. September 2010)

tschuldigung für den doppelpost aber ich wollte fragen ob dies die canton sind die du meinst
Die Auswahl is jetzt zwischen den 490 von canton und den quantum 407 von magnat.
Ist der Reciever für die beiden in Ordnung oder sollte ich doch eher zu etwas anderem greifen der Preis sollte nicht überschritten werden.


----------



## Pokerclock (15. September 2010)

Ja, das sind die Canton GLE 490.

Klipsch wäre durchaus eine Überlegung wert. Da geht es aber erst ab der RF/RB 8x Serie los. Darunter ist keine Empfehlung.

Der Receiver ist jetzt nicht so Pralle. Das kleinste Modell, was Denon zu bieten hat. Käme etwas Gebrauchtes in Frage? Da bekommst du besseres, um Stand-LS zu befeuern. Wenn es Denon sein soll, dann nicht unter einem 19xx. Die kleinen Modelle sind für Satelliten Systeme gemacht.


----------



## The_Freak (15. September 2010)

Ja es ist von diesen Cantons die Rede.
Die Magnat Quantum 607'er... 70€ Aufpreis pro stück sind zu viel, als paarpreis 70€ mehr aber schon okay.
Die Angaben im Internet beziehen sich eigentlich immer auf den Stückpreis, hier mal so grobe Orientierungswerte pro Stück:
Canton GLE 470 - ca. 200€
Canton GLE 490 - ca. 250€ 
Magnat 605      - ca. 180-200€
Magnat 607      - ca. 250€ 

Den Reciever würde ich nicht nehmen für 300€, da gibts welche mit mehr Anschlüssen wie z.B.
den Onkyo hier->  Onkyo TX-SR508EB 7.1 A/V-Receiver schwarz bei Preisvergleich : Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online powered by Geizhals
(wenns jetzt um neue reciever geht, bei gebrauchten ist mit 300€ schon ordentlich was in der wagschale)

edit:
irgendwie bin ich immer zu langsam. : O


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (15. September 2010)

Sollte sich die Gelegenheit bieten, dann würde ich an deiner Stelle so viele wie möglich Probehören und mich nicht auf Beurteilungen anderer verlassen.

"Perfekten Klang" gibt es nicht und was für andere "guter" Klang ist, muss noch lange nicht für dich ausreichend sein.

Lass dir ein paar empfehlen und höre sie dir an...guter Klang ist ab einem bestimmten Level subjektiv

greetz


----------



## _maxime_ (15. September 2010)

Ok dann werde ich mir die anhören Subwoofer fällt dann erstmal weg aber Reciever kann ich ja dann schonmal suchen.
@ freak: ja der schaut ganz schön aus  Mir ist auch wichtig das ich bass und höhen nochmal per regler o.Ä. einstellen kann.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (15. September 2010)

> 3. Lohnt sich 70 € für die magnat quantum 607 anstatt 605?



Meiner Meinung nach überhaupt nicht. Die 607 klingt im Vergleich zur 605 viel dumpfer und unstimmiger, die hat einfach zu viel Bass für Mittel- und Hochton. Bei House-Musik *kann* es einem so vielleicht besser gefallen, aber für Rock-Musik und ähnliche Sachen würde ich definitv eher zur 605 greifen.


----------



## 8800 GT (15. September 2010)

Die GLE 490 kosten doch nur 200€ pro Stück Canton GLE 490 Standlautsprecher: Lautsprecher Preisvergleich - Preise bei idealo.de


----------



## The_Freak (15. September 2010)

naja der shop ist nicht das wahre, jetzt ganz ehrlich, der hat keine 30 hifi-produkte im Angebot und es gibt auch nur 18 Bewertungen... ich würde da nicht bestellen.
Außerdem kommen noch 13€ Versandkosten pro Lautsprecher dazu, und wenn er die Canton's im Blick hat sollte er eh noch warten, die neuen Serien sind ja schon draußen es kann nicht mehr lange dauern dann werden die auch in den shops gelistet werden und die alten günstiger.


----------



## _maxime_ (16. September 2010)

Also wenn cih nen denon 19xx nehmen komm ich schon fast an die 1000€ ran^^


----------



## Pokerclock (16. September 2010)

Wie schon geschrieben, gebraucht kommt man besser weg. Wenn ich einen Denon 3806 für 400 € bekommen kann, ist das einem 200 € 1311 vorzuziehen.


----------



## _maxime_ (16. September 2010)

jo da hsate recht...nun da lautsprecher usw. schonmal grob feststehen würde ich gerne noch was über soundkarte und subwoofer fragen

1. brauche ich die soka ( ja ich hab das howto gelesen weiß aber trotzdem net weiter^^)
2. was für eine?
3. was für einen subwoofer (der ist dann nur für für electro und so also ordentlich wumms bitteschön  )

noch nen schönen abend und ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen


----------



## _maxime_ (18. September 2010)

So guten Abend alle miteinander,
heut war ich beim mediamarkt und habe mir mal die Lautsprecher angehört, leider waren keine Canton GLE 490 dabei, also musste ich mich mit den 470 begnügend, aber auch diese fand ich sehr "geil". Klarer Klang und schöne Mitteltöne und Höhen.Der Bass ist leider nicht so überzeugend, nachdem sich allerdings ein Canton ASF 75 SC dazugesellt hatte war das schon wesentlich besser.Leider hatten sie weder die Magnat Quantum 605 noch die 607 da.Nach probehören bei Heco und anderen bin ich zu dem Entschluss gekommen das die Canton warscheinlich die Wahl der Qual sind^^ auch wenn ich die anderen noch nicht gehört habe.Als Subwoofer bin ich mir noch nicht ganz sicher aber der ASF 75 SC könnte fast ausreichend sein.Für einen Reciever habe ich mich noch nicht entschieden da die Verkäuferin gesagt hat das 5.1 Reciever eigentlich langen sollten wenn man erstmal nicht aufrüstet, somit fällt die Wahl zwischen den beiden Favoriten YAMAHA RX-V467 und dem Denon AVR-1611.Da ich warscheinlich eine Soundkarte brauchen werde nehmen ich die Asus Sonar DX.Falls ihr mir noch ei paar Tipps habt z.B. einen besseren Subwoofer für gleiches oder weniger Geld dann lasst es mich bitte wissen, es wäre nett wenn ihr mir Shops posten könntet wo man billige und gute Kabel herbekommt.
wünsch euch noch nen schönen Abend


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (18. September 2010)

> es wäre nett wenn ihr mir Shops posten könntet wo man billige und gute Kabel herbekommt.



Lautsprecherkabel: normale Zwillingslitze aus dem Baumarkt reicht vollkommen aus. Ansonsten normale Cinchkabel aus dem Elektromarkt für die restliche Verkabelung. KOmm bloß nicht auf die Idee für die Kabel zweistellige Preise zu zahlen.


----------



## _maxime_ (18. September 2010)

ok danke, also cinchkabel ganz gewöhnliche, aber die von verstärker zu Lautsprecher sollten aber schon dicker sein oder?


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (18. September 2010)

muss auch nicht unbedingt sein. 2 x 1,5mm² reichen schon völlig aus, dicker sind die Leitungen hinter der Steckdose auch bloß nicht.


----------



## _maxime_ (18. September 2010)

ok vielen dank werde dann besorgen wenn die lautsprecher da sind


----------



## _maxime_ (23. September 2010)

OK habe jetzt die Lautsprecher bestellt wollte jedoch fragen was für einen A/V Reciever nehmen soll,
entweder den Denon AVR-1611 oder den Denon AVR-1911 oder doch den Yamaha RV567.Mein vater sagt ich sollte den Yamaha nehmen da der Video upscaling von analog auf 1018 hat und das hat erst der Denon AVR-1911, aber dieser ist nochmal ca 80€ teurer als der Yamaha.Eure Meinungen und Erfahrungen sind gefragt ich weiß nämlich nicht weiter. 
Lg maxime


----------



## > Devil-X < (23. September 2010)

Brauchst du Videoupscaling?


----------



## _maxime_ (23. September 2010)

Hmm ganz kurz erklären was das ist? 
Mein vater meinte halt das ich gleich einen damit nehmen soll wenn ich später mal erweitern will zur heimkono anlage also denke ich mal das sich das sehr gut einfügen würde


----------



## > Devil-X < (23. September 2010)

Wenn du nicht weißt, was das ist, dann meinste das das später bei einer HK Anlage sich gut einfügt? Komische Logik 

Mit Video-Upscaling kann man niedrige Auflösungen (z.B. von FBAS) auf HDMI-taugliche Auflößungen hochrechnen - ob das bsser aussieht, das kommt auf den receiver an.


----------



## _maxime_ (23. September 2010)

Ok dann nehm ich soweit den Yamaha da ich denke das die technik schnnelr vorbei zieht als man denkt, deshalb lieber jetzt den günstigeren als später weniger geld ( auch wenn's "nur" 89 € sind) für den anderen reciever haben


----------



## _maxime_ (28. September 2010)

So heute sind die Boxen gekommen und gleich mal Probehören gemacht, sind ja zar noch nicht "eingespielt" aber klingen schon extrem geil hoffentlich kommt diese woche mein Verstärker dann wäre mein System vorerst komplett.Nochmals vielen Dank für euren Rat und Ehrfahrungen
lg maxime


----------



## > Devil-X < (29. September 2010)

Ne Portion Rechtschreibung würde dir auch gut tun.


----------



## Ichnehmzweidoener (6. Oktober 2010)

Und Grammatik wäre auch ziemlich toll.


----------



## > Devil-X < (6. Oktober 2010)

Ichnehmzweidoener schrieb:


> Und Grammatik wäre auch ziemlich toll.



Grammatik und Rechtschreibung in in einem Forum doch völlig überbewertet...


----------



## keendeen (6. Oktober 2010)

wenns um geld geht ist die lösung erstmal gute stereolausprecher mit einem 5.1 verstärker zulegen und den rest nach und nach dazukaufen immer am besten.


----------



## > Devil-X < (7. Oktober 2010)

keendeen schrieb:


> wenns um geld geht ist die lösung erstmal gute stereolausprecher mit einem 5.1 verstärker zulegen und den rest nach und nach dazukaufen immer am besten.



Ich schreib das nochmal:



Spoiler



Ne Portion Rechtschreibung würde dir auch gut tun.
Und Grammatik wäre auch ziemlich toll.


----------

